# -

## PuNK

, , - (. punk)   ,    70-   , ,   ,        -,      . 
   Ramones   ,     -.   -  Sex Pistols. 
 punk    ,    -      . [1]  ,    ,      ,        .[2] 
   punk    -   1970 ,    Chicago Tribune      The Fugs    ,   ,  .  ,   -,       .    ,   ,    -        1970-. 
 1976    Punk magazine,   .    -   ,      .   
      60-  XX ,    Beatles  Rolling Stones     ,  --          Volkey. 
    ,      ,        ,  You Really Got Me  The Kinks.   1960-   ,        ,     The Stooges . Ÿ ,  ,   ,   --  ,                . 
            -,   
          ().    ,        ,    (DIY).            ,    .         , , , , , , ,  (-), , , , ,     .   
    .
       ,     ,   ,    .  80-      .   ,       ,     .   ,   .      Ramones,          (   ).
-   ,  --   50-,    --   .      -      ,       .
    DEAD    .         .        ,   .    .
     (    ).       .

----------


## V00D00People

,     .
  .

----------


## PuNK

> ,     .
>   .

  ....

----------


## V00D00People

*PuNK*, !

----------


## PuNK

> *PuNK*, !

----------


## rust

> ,     .
>   .

    , :  ,  , ,   ....., ...  ... 
      ...     ..
    ....

----------


## PuNK

> , :  ,  , ,   ....., ...  ... 
>       ...     ..
>     ....

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*, , ?    ,      ...      : " ,  ,         ,      .."  .   -    .     ,      .            .                  .
*PuNK*,   ,    ˺       ?   15-17        ,        .    ?    ?

----------


## V00D00People

> *nickeler*, , ?

      - :)

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*,   ,    .   .

----------


## aneisha

,        
, ,      , ,     ,    ,  ,  ,   ,      ,       ,   ,     ,  **** .        : "  ,  .   ****   ". 
http://rockshop.te.net.ua/anec/a_28.html

----------

> ,        
> , ,      , ,     ,    ,  ,  ,   ,      ,       ,   ,     ,  **** .        : "  ,  .   ****   ". 
> http://rockshop.te.net.ua/anec/a_28.html

      " - "

----------

> " - "

     ......

----------

> ......

----------


## aneisha

> 

  ?          ?
 ,        .  **:      

> " - "

  ,            ...

----------

㳿 ?

----------


## Mario Action

BoNuSS*************************************  http://www.youtube.com/user/PriscillaAnnihilate

----------


## nickeler

**, !   !?  㳺 -       "   _"!      ...    _?  
      .
        - .     ?

----------

**:

----------


## nickeler

**,     ,  !   ,  ....

----------

**:        .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> **:        .

    -     ...

----------


## onanist

, ,   ,    :   ,    ,   ""     ,   ""     ;     ,         . - ,          , ,        .      ?  ,   ,    ,    ,    ,    .
 -       ,      -  ,    .      ,      : ,     .       ,          . ,  ,    ,   ,        ,   ,   -  ,     ,   .      ,         . ,   ,   ,     ,               .     ,      ,   .

----------


## Def

> ,   .

  +  ....

----------


## onanist

,      

> ,  The Exploited

      ""    ...       ?      .                      g.b.h. ,   discharge      ,     (  ).      -     
        - ramones, sex pistols (mc5, stooges, new york dolls   ),              ... 
* !!!!

----------


## rjkzzyy

,

----------


## laithemmer



----------


## rust

> 

  ,   (  ),     !

----------


## RUBAK

> ,     .
>   .

      ,      .     :)

----------


## onanist

> ,      .

       ,          ,   .     ,     ,   !      ,     !      ,   - ,     !!!
..           **?!     ** ,       .      , ,  , ,   ....   **

----------


## slav_k

,  !          :) ...

----------

